# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC 353 : le Biohazard fait bien les choses

## Maria Kalash

Écrire dans un journal ne signifie pas se trouver en parfaite osmose avec chacune des lignes rédigées par chacun de ses collègues. Nous sommes pas loin d’une douzaine, alors vous imaginez bien que les sujets de discorde sont nombreux. Ce _Canard PC_ 353 ne fait pas exception. 
Il y a dans cette édition de notre noble magazine, dans lequel chaque membre de l’équipe s’est pleinement investi, beaucoup de talent. Mais aussi des éléments qui me perturbent profondément en tant que professionnelle et en tant qu’être humain. Bon, il faut dire que je ne suis pas sortie du bayou de _Resident Evil 7_ tout à fait indemne, soit. Peut-être qu’il me manque un morceau de cerveau et un peu de sérénité. Pour autant, mon estimé collègue Guy Moquette, cherchant à vous informer sur _War Thunder_, devait-il réellement introduire son propos par une épreuve de philosophie sur table à réaliser en quatre heures ? (je lui laisse le bénéfice du doute parce que Moquette est quand même sacrément fort en intro, il le prouve encore en utilisant magistralement le contexte de la présentation de _Ghost Recon Wildlands_ pour parler du jeu, mais je m’interroge tout de même). Le test de _She Remembered Caterpillars_, par Netsabes, gagnait-il vraiment à aborder la relation problématique que notre Renard argenté Ivan le Fou entretient avec la corbeille de fruits, et, spécifiquement, les bananes qu’il contient ? Cela ne revient-il pas à un embarrassant déballage de linge sale en public ? Non, vous voyez, il y a des choses qui, éthiquement, me paraissent discutables. Et d’autres qui me semblent relever du mystère le plus complet. Quelle chaîne de décisions a bien pu mener ce pauvre Izual, arrivé à peu près fringant à la rédaction, à poser un mousquetaire Chasse-Ciel dans une partie de _Yu-Gi-Oh_ ? Comment la moustache arborée par Krazy Kyo (test de _Yakuza 0_ par Pipomantis, pages 30 et 31) n’est-elle pas encore devenue obligatoire dans notre beau pays ? Comment annoncer à ackboo qu’il est l’une des seules personnes en France à avoir subi les couleurs hideuses du menu de _X-Plane 10_ ? (il en parle dans son papier enthousiaste sur _X-Plane 11_ comme si c’était une nouvelle susceptible de rendre espoir et optimisme à la population mondiale dans son ensemble). Je me garderai de tout commentaire sur _Might & Magic Showdown_. Les tonnes de pinceaux, figurines, petites brosses et godets de toutes tailles qui encombrent désormais le bureau de Kahn Lusth parlent pour eux-mêmes. Je passerai aussi sous silence le sujet de l’éditorial de notre belle revue. 
En revanche, c’est important, je vous prie de bien vouloir le noter dans vos petits carnets, je me désolidarise officiellement de la recette de « la pizza 3D de ma reum » (par Sonia, garantie 100 % sans chlorophylle, qui viole donc toutes mes tentatives d'établir une autocratie hygiéniste dans ces colonnes) et je m’en vais croquer un radis.


Retrouvez la news sur le site.

----------


## AgentDerf

Je suis traumatisé par la couv'! Où est passé la AC lapin trop classe qui faisait la manche!

----------


## sakhlas

Coin coin
je viens de lire le test de War Thunder. Je suis triste que le mode simulation ne soit pas un peu plus discuté. Puisque, finalement, c'est la bataille combinée dans le mode simulation qui est war thunder. C'est là que tout les autres modes sont sensés nous amener.
Pour le reste ba tout est dit. Que veut faire gaijin avec leur outil? Bien que aucun autre jeu ne propose ce que War thunder offre. Enfin d'après ce que je sais. Si des canards peuvent me donner des titres. Pour l'instant je retourne souffrir sur War thunder dans l'espoir qu'un jour il ce passe quelque chose.
Bisous

----------


## Klarsten

hmr...hmr... je toussote en mettant bien ma main fermée devant ma bouche et en tapotant le sol de la pointe de ma chaussure, tout en me tortillant :
N'eut-il pas été un chouia plus judicieux, voire sage, de publier le test de Yakuza 0 (très bien noté...) dans un autre numéro, histoire d'éviter le haussement de sourcil intrigué du lecteur à la vue de la pub (très bien payée...) pour ce même jeu en 4ème de couv' ?
Parce ce qu'on est tenté malgré nous de faire le lien et de tordre la figure comme si on suçotait un citron vert...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Merde, Pipo, planque la Lamborghini aux couleurs de Sony et les huit lingots d'or qu'on vient de nous offrir, je crois qu'on est cramé!  :^_^:

----------


## Sylla

Hou! Les vendus! 

C'est moi qjui a pas fait gaffe, ou bien c'est la protomère fois qu'on voit de la pub pour un jeu?

----------


## Klarsten

> Merde, Pipo, planque la Lamborghini aux couleurs de Sony et les huit lingots d'or qu'on vient de nous offrir, je crois qu'on est cramé!


Ha ha ha ! Rien de tel qu'une bonne vieille pirouette à la Georges-André Gaillard !
Mais z'encore ?

----------


## LaVaBo

L'édito m'a tué. Le dessin de Couly est venu filer des coups de pieds dans le corps ensuite. Incroyable d'être aussi crétin.



Je m'abonne pour 10 ans.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> hmr...hmr... je toussote en mettant bien ma main fermée devant ma bouche et en tapotant le sol de la pointe de ma chaussure, tout en me tortillant :
> N'eut-il pas été un chouia plus judicieux, voire sage, de publier le test de Yakuza 0 (très bien noté...) dans un autre numéro, histoire d'éviter le haussement de sourcil intrigué du lecteur à la vue de la pub (très bien payée...) pour ce même jeu en 4ème de couv' ?
> Parce ce qu'on est tenté malgré nous de faire le lien et de tordre la figure comme si on suçotait un citron vert...


On s'en fout, y'a pas de consoleux qui lisent Canard PC  ::ninja::

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Ha ha ha ! Rien de tel qu'une bonne vieille pirouette à la Georges-André Gaillard !
> Mais z'encore ?


Dis moi ce que je dois dire, ça ira plus vite.  :^_^:

----------


## Fabiolo

Y a que moi qui n'ai pas eu de bol ou il y avait une pénurie d’Agrafe? Une seule agrafe sur le mag du coup en le sortant de l'emballage le mag est parti en vrac.

C'est pas bien grave cependant, je suppose que ça doit arriver sur certains numéros dans le lot.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> hmr...hmr... je toussote en mettant bien ma main fermée devant ma bouche et en tapotant le sol de la pointe de ma chaussure, tout en me tortillant :
> N'eut-il pas été un chouia plus judicieux, voire sage, de publier le test de Yakuza 0 (très bien noté...) dans un autre numéro, histoire d'éviter le haussement de sourcil intrigué du lecteur à la vue de la pub (très bien payée...) pour ce même jeu en 4ème de couv' ?
> Parce ce qu'on est tenté malgré nous de faire le lien et de tordre la figure comme si on suçotait un citron vert...


Un peu de  parano c'est pas forcément malsain mais faut pas en abuser.

"Ah non on refuse votre pub et votre argent parce qu'on a bien aimé votre jeu et que ça fera tiquer 2-3 gaillards".
En plus on parle d'une pub pour un jeu console dans un mag' qui reste majoritairement orienté pc et lu par des joueurs pc.
Avant de suggérer ou d'imaginer une quelconque corruption il faut regrouper et recouper  plusieurs indices , pas un truc isolé...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Y a que moi qui n'ai pas eu de bol ou il y avait une pénurie d’Agrafe? Une seule agrafe sur le mag du coup en le sortant de l'emballage le mag est parti en vrac.
> 
> C'est pas bien grave cependant, je suppose que ça doit arriver sur certains numéros dans le lot.


Moi c'est un cisaillement d'environ 1cm qui a agressé mon beau magazine! Le film plastique était nickel donc c'est arrivé avant l'envoi, mais zou?

J'essaierai de penser à poster une photo.

----------


## Bah

> hmr...hmr... je toussote en mettant bien ma main fermée devant ma bouche et en tapotant le sol de la pointe de ma chaussure, tout en me tortillant :
> N'eut-il pas été un chouia plus judicieux, voire sage, de publier le test de Yakuza 0 (très bien noté...) dans un autre numéro, histoire d'éviter le haussement de sourcil intrigué du lecteur à la vue de la pub (très bien payée...) pour ce même jeu en 4ème de couv' ?
> Parce ce qu'on est tenté malgré nous de faire le lien et de tordre la figure comme si on suçotait un citron vert...


Du coup s'ils avaient décalé le test ou la pub ça aurait changé quoi ? Juste la perception du lecteur eu final, pas un éventuel "arrangement".

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

SInon je plussoie l'auteur de la niouze sur Elon Musk et ses jeux (ackboo  sans doute, vu la moiteur sensuelle  dégoulinant du  texte): ce mec devrait être Président du monde  :Emo:

----------


## Charlot

> Coin coin
> je viens de lire le test de War Thunder. Je suis triste que le mode simulation ne soit pas un peu plus discuté. Puisque, finalement, c'est la bataille combinée dans le mode simulation qui est war thunder. C'est là que tout les autres modes sont sensés nous amener.
> Pour le reste ba tout est dit. Que veut faire gaijin avec leur outil? Bien que aucun autre jeu ne propose ce que War thunder offre. Enfin d'après ce que je sais. Si des canards peuvent me donner des titres. Pour l'instant je retourne souffrir sur War thunder dans l'espoir qu'un jour il ce passe quelque chose.
> Bisous


Complètement d'accord!
L'ambition est mal notée. En revanche, il est vrai que le teamplay n'est pas assez encouragé mais il ne faut pas, je pense, y voir seulement le signe des errements de l'éditeur: beaucoup de joueurs abordent le jeu comme un collof. Ça ruine pas mal de parties mais ça n'est pas exclusif à WT.
Reste que ce qui est proposé est unique (quasi-simu multigenre accessible - pour faire simple) et certaines parties vraiment marquantes (se faire descendre sans rien voir après avoir passé 1/4 d'heure à grimper est marquant, par exemple).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> SInon je plussoie l'auteur de la niouze sur Elon Musk et ses jeux (ackboo  sans doute, vu la moiteur sensuelle  dégoulinant du  texte): ce mec devrait être Président du monde


Mais peut-on seulement imaginer ne pas être amoureux d'Elon??

----------


## Klarsten

> Un peu de  parano c'est pas forcément malsain mais faut pas en abuser.
> 
> "Ah non on refuse votre pub et votre argent parce qu'on a bien aimé votre jeu et que ça fera tiquer 2-3 gaillards".
> En plus on parle d'une pub pour un jeu console dans un mag' qui reste majoritairement orienté pc et lu par des joueurs pc.
> Avant de suggérer ou d'imaginer une quelconque corruption il faut regrouper et recouper  plusieurs indices , pas un truc isolé...



Bon, ben, quel est l'intérêt d'une pub pour un jeu console, alors ?

En tout cas, un grand merci pour la leçon de regroupage et de recoupage, j'en ressors grandi et reconnaissant.

----------


## sakhlas

[QUOTE=Charlot;10619383]Complètement d'accord!
L'ambition est mal notée. En revanche, il est vrai que le teamplay n'est pas assez encouragé mais il ne faut pas, je pense, y voir seulement le signe des errements de l'éditeur: beaucoup de joueurs abordent le jeu comme un collof. Ça ruine pas mal de parties mais ça n'est pas exclusif à WT.
Reste que ce qui est proposé est unique (quasi-simu multigenre accessible - pour faire simple) et certaines parties vraiment marquantes (se faire descendre sans rien voir après avoir passé 1/4 d'heure à grimper est marquant, par exemple).

Voilà tu as trouvé les mots: simu multigenre, ambition mal notée. Je reviens à la charge (maintenant on est deux  :^_^: ). Il aurait vraiment fallut parler des batailles combinées en simulation c'est introuvable dans aucuns autre jeux(j'attends des titres). Elles sont rangées dans les "événements et tournois". Là ce trouve War Thunder. Si vous saviez le nombre de joueurs disant après leur premier passage en simu"pourquoi je n'ai pas fait le pas avant".Je peux aussi parler des joueurs qui refusaient d'apprendre à piloter un avion. Et une fois l'étape passée ne pouvaient plus s'en passer. Et surtout ne revenaient presque jamais dans les modes précédents: arcade et réaliste.
War Thunder c'est le mode simulation. Et d'ailleurs quand je l'ai trouvé en décembre 2014.Il était présenté en simulateur free-to-play. 
Le test n'est pas complet sans que le mode simulation soit expliqué.

----------


## Charlot

[QUOTE=sakhlas;10620179]


> Complètement d'accord!
> L'ambition est mal notée. En revanche, il est vrai que le teamplay n'est pas assez encouragé mais il ne faut pas, je pense, y voir seulement le signe des errements de l'éditeur: beaucoup de joueurs abordent le jeu comme un collof. Ça ruine pas mal de parties mais ça n'est pas exclusif à WT.
> Reste que ce qui est proposé est unique (quasi-simu multigenre accessible - pour faire simple) et certaines parties vraiment marquantes (se faire descendre sans rien voir après avoir passé 1/4 d'heure à grimper est marquant, par exemple).
> 
> Voilà tu as trouvé les mots: simu multigenre, ambition mal notée. Je reviens à la charge (maintenant on est deux ). Il aurait vraiment fallut parler des batailles combinées en simulation c'est introuvable dans aucuns autre jeux(j'attends des titres). Elles sont rangées dans les "événements et tournois". Là ce trouve War Thunder. Si vous saviez le nombre de joueurs disant après leur premier passage en simu"pourquoi je n'ai pas fait le pas avant".Je peux aussi parler des joueurs qui refusaient d'apprendre à piloter un avion. Et une fois l'étape passée ne pouvaient plus s'en passer. Et surtout ne revenaient presque jamais dans les modes précédents: arcade et réaliste.
> War Thunder c'est le mode simulation. Et d'ailleurs quand je l'ai trouvé en décembre 2014.Il était présenté en simulateur free-to-play. 
> Le test n'est pas complet sans que le mode simulation soit expliqué.


 ::wub::

----------


## Guy Moquette

Petite réponse aux deux amoureux de War Thunder, parce qu'il y a quelques arguments qui peuvent parfaitement s'entendre. Et je suis plutôt d'accord avec vous sur certains points : oui, War Thunder propose quelque chose d'assez original (mais pas exclusif : offrir à des joueurs, en multi, l'opportunité de contrôler soit des avions, soit des véhicules, sur un même serveur, DCS le permet avec un module spécial et IL-2 : Battle of Stalingrad permet de faire les andouilles avec des chars, même si c'est simpliste par rapport au mode sim' des tanks de War Thunder). Oui, le mode simulateur constitue, pour une partie des joueurs, un mode vraiment à part et bien plus profond et intéressant que les modes arcade et réaliste. Mais attention à ne pas tomber dans le travers de certains joueurs qui prennent leur cas personnel pour une vérité universelle, du genre de ceux qui clament que c'est débile de critiquer l'IA de Civilization 6, parce que Civilization-y-faut-y-jouer-en-multi-et-pis-c'est-tout, ignorant plus ou moins consciemment que 95 % des joueurs ne passeront pas la moindre minute sur une partie en ligne. Pour War Thunder, c'est pareil : le mode simu, c'est une petite minorité de la communauté. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles je ne m'y attarde pas : le joueur lambda s'y rend pour y trouver un World of Tanks aérien, pas une simu un peu exigeante (et j'en ai croisé des paquets comme eux). 

Ce n'est pas la seule, évidemment : il y a aussi le fait que sur ce point (aussi), War Thunder a le cul entre deux chaises. Son mode simu est à la fois trop exigeant et effrayant pour le joueur qui veut juste de la baston aérienne / entre tanks, et à la fois trop simpliste pour certains amateurs de simu un peu « core » (dont je fais partie, et j'en connais un paquet d'autres qui ont ressenti la même chose devant les modèles de vol et le types de parties proposés par WT). Autre souci, que je n'ai pas eu la place d'aborder dans mon article, alors autant en profiter maintenant, est induit par le fonctionnement free-to-play. Ce modèle économique implique un équilibrage (point sur lequel Gaijin est à la peine depuis un moment, d'ailleurs) qui est incompatible avec la volonté d'un retranscription fidèle, réaliste de machines historiquement très inégales (un exemple parmi d'autres : des batailles historiques et réalistes entre Zero japonais A6M5 et F6-F Hellcat n'auraient rien de très amusant. Surtout pour les joueurs du camp japonais.). Enfin, qui dit free-to-play dit grinding, ce qui pour une « simu » est toujours une mauvaise idée (demandez à la communauté de IL-2 : Battle of Stalingrad ce qu'ils ont pensé des unlocks à la sortie du jeu), surtout quand des micro-paiements viennent flouter les limites entre talent de pilote / patience / nombre d'euros lâchés. Voilà pourquoi en tant que simu, même léger, je ne lui trouve finalement pas beaucoup d'attraits. Si le combat aérien en multi vous branche, et je le dis sans sarcasme, faites un tour sur le topic de la simu sur ce forum, sur celui des Check-Six ou d'autres, vous allez voir qu'il y a des serveurs massifs assez incroyables.

Avant de partir (parce que là, si je commence à parler des serveurs multi, je vais me faire ban par Kahn pour flooding, ce qui serait un comble), je réagis à deux ou trois phrases qui m'ont fait tiquer :
« L'ambition est mal notée ». Si on juge quelque chose en faisant un test, c'est le résultat, pas l'intention. Bon, des fois, quand on sent une bonne intention, on se montre plus cléments, mais c'est parce qu'on est faibles et tout mou du dedans, en vrai.
« War Thunder était présenté en simulateur free-to-play ». En 2014 peut-être, mais là, sur le site officiel du jeu, c'est présenté d'entrée comme un « jeu de combat MMO », ce qui sonne, admettez, plus comme un frère de World of Tanks que comme un cousin d'IL-2 : Sturmovik. Ouais, moi aussi je peux chipoter !
« il est vrai que le teamplay n'est pas assez encouragé mais il ne faut pas, je pense, y voir seulement le signe des errements de l'éditeur : beaucoup de joueurs abordent le jeu comme un collof ». Au contraire, c'est bien la responsabilité de l'éditeur. En faisant le choix d'indexer les gains du joueur sur sa performance individuelle, tu incites à l'individualisme. Si 50 % de tes gains en XP / pognon dépendent de la victoire de ton équipe, tu es forcément plus tenté de jouer les objectifs. Ce n'est sans doute pas suffisant, mais c'est un début, et à mon sens indispensable.

Merde, il est déjà cette heure-là ?

----------


## Charlot

> Petite réponse etc.


Y a débat mais osef, c'est pas l'endroit et sans intérêt.
Je précise avoir bien conscience que mon avis est éminemment subjectif et ne correspond pas forcément au ressenti de la majorité des gens, qu'il convient donc de rééduquer.

Bisou bisou

----------


## Okii

Bonjour à tous,

Mon premier post malheureusement, ne reflète pas mon jugement global sur la qualité de votre mag.

Concernant le test de Resident Evil Biohazard, comment pouvez vous, Mag spécialiste du jeu PC, nous indiquer à la fin du test que vous n'avez trouvé aucune version PC pour faire le test?
Juste une version PS4 alors que le quidam moyen pouvait se le procurer à sa sortie à 29,90€

Qualité graphique selon les machines, jouable au PAD via Steam vs clavier/souris et j'en passe..

Cela ne vous empêche pas d'en faire la couv d'un mag PC pour un test tronqué.

Suis déçu, déçu...

Bien amicalement.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bon, ben, quel est l'intérêt d'une pub pour un jeu console, alors ?
> 
> .


Beh c'est une pub.
Quelqu'un paye pour qu'elle paraisse dans le mag'.
C'était une question piège ?

----------


## Stratosfear

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon premier post malheureusement, ne reflète pas mon jugement global sur la qualité de votre mag.
> 
> Concernant le test de Resident Evil Biohazard, comment pouvez vous, Mag spécialiste du jeu PC, nous indiquer à la fin du test que vous n'avez trouvé aucune version PC pour faire le test?
> Juste une version PS4 alors que le quidam moyen pouvait se le procurer à sa sortie à 29,90€
> 
> Qualité graphique selon les machines, jouable au PAD via Steam vs clavier/souris et j'en passe..
> 
> ...


J'avoue que j'ai aussi été surpris que le teste ne trouve pas dans la section Consoles. Ou alors j'ai pas fait attention.

La raison pour laquelle ils n'ont pas "attendus" doit être que ce test devait sortir pour ce numéro, afin d'être au plus proche de la date de sortie du titre. Attendre 15 jours aurait peut-être fait perdre de son intérêt à l'article.

Tant que c'est précisé que ce n'est pas réalisé sur PC, et qu'il y aura, si besoin, une update du test pour nos machines de bourgeois, ça me choque pas. C'est juste étrange de trouver le test dans la partie PC.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon premier post malheureusement, ne reflète pas mon jugement global sur la qualité de votre mag.
> 
> Concernant le test de Resident Evil Biohazard, comment pouvez vous, Mag spécialiste du jeu PC, nous indiquer à la fin du test que vous n'avez trouvé aucune version PC pour faire le test?
> Juste une version PS4 alors que le quidam moyen pouvait se le procurer à sa sortie à 29,90€
> 
> Qualité graphique selon les machines, jouable au PAD via Steam vs clavier/souris et j'en passe..
> 
> ...


T'y vas un peu fort, quand même.
Le test indique clairement qu'il s'agit d'une version console, partant de là je ne vois pas de raison de critiquer spécialement le papier.  C'est un test de jeu avant d'être un test de plate-forme. Alors ok c'est dommage de ne pas avoir quelques infos techniques propres au pc, mais ça c'est le genre de trucs que tu trouves en 2s sur les forums, vu qu'il y a toujours des acheteurs day one.
Au lieu de te plaindre du mag', plains-toit plutôt aux éditeurs qui ne fournissent pas de versions de tests avant les sorties, compliquant de ce fait le travail des testeurs/Critiques...

----------


## zarma

Ptain, le test de Yakuza 0 les gars. 

Vous m'avez rendu heureux.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ptain, le test de Yakuza 0 les gars. 
> 
> Vous m'avez rendu heureux.


Mais t'as pas lu au-dessus ou quoi ? C'est clairement parce que CPC est vendu à l'éditeur, et publie des pubs dans le mag en même temps que mettre des bonnes notes au jeu, qui n'aurait pas besoin de pub dans CPC si c'était vraiment un bon jeu.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> La raison pour laquelle ils n'ont pas "attendus" doit être que ce test devait sortir pour ce numéro, afin d'être au plus proche de la date de sortie du titre. Attendre 15 jours aurait peut-être fait perdre de son intérêt à l'article.


Concrètement, on a reçu une version PC le 24 et en bouclant le 20, on n'allait pas faire attendre 15 jours de plus et on a préféré tester immédiatement pour faire ensuite un retour dans le numéro suivant sur la qualité du portage PC. Et c'est loin d'être la première fois qu'on bosse comme ça, avec un jeu qui génère une forte attente et des éditeurs qui envoient les copies PC en différé des consoles.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Concrètement, on a reçu une version PC le 24 et en bouclant le 20, on n'allait pas faire attendre 15 jours de plus et on a préféré tester immédiatement pour faire ensuite un retour dans le numéro suivant sur la qualité du portage PC. Et c'est loin d'être la première fois qu'on bosse comme ça, avec un jeu qui génère une forte attente et des éditeurs qui envoient les copies PC en différé des consoles.


Voilà, ça confirme ce que je dit.

Et je suis complètement d'accord. Le jeu m’intéressait, j'attendais l'avis de CPC dessus. Si le test n'était paru que dans 15 jours, je l'aurai sûrement pas lu avec la même attention, étant donné que j'aurai lu les tests de 15 sites différents et probablement déjà acheté le jeu si jamais il m’intéressait vraiment.

----------


## zarma

> Mais t'as pas lu au-dessus ou quoi ? C'est clairement parce que CPC est vendu à l'éditeur, et publie des pubs dans le mag en même temps que mettre des bonnes notes au jeu, qui n'aurait pas besoin de pub dans CPC si c'était vraiment un bon jeu.


Je me suis fait avoir comme un pigeon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La prochaine fois tu seras prévenu, n'achète que les jeux n'ayant pas de pubs dans le mag'.
Et dans le doute ne prend pas ceux trop bien notés, peut y'avoir glissement d'enveloppes sous une table dans une ruelle sombre.
Achète du 5-6 sans pub. Là tu seras un TRU3 à qui on ne la fait pas.


 (ceci-dit, 8 pour RE7 c'est bien payé  :tired: )

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

> J'avoue que j'ai aussi été surpris que le teste ne trouve pas dans la section Consoles. Ou alors j'ai pas fait attention..


Euh il n'y a plus de "section console" depuis un sacré bout de temps hein. Les tests sont mélangés, et ma foi perso je trouve ça plutôt bien.

----------


## Stratosfear

> Euh il n'y a plus de "section console" depuis un sacré bout de temps hein. Les tests sont mélangés, et ma foi perso je trouve ça plutôt bien.


Non non. Dans le dernier par exemple, les tests sont bien identifiés _test PC_ en haut à droite. Même pour RE7.

Les tests consoles sont bien identifiés comme tel et commencent à la page 30. Ils ont une patte graphique différente (jaune au lieu de rouge).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En fait y'a toujours une section consoles, mais parfois t'as un jeu testé sur consoles en ouverture, pour pallier à l'absence de version test PC en temps et en heure 
Sorti des considérations techniques - qui ne sont pas négligeables vu qu'on ne sait jamais à quel sauce vont être  portés les jeux- le jeu en lui-même ne bouge en général pas entre une version console et pc, ça reste un avis fiable sur la qualité ludique de celui-ci.Par Par contre s'il est marqué "Test pc" pour RE7, c'est une "erreur" (mais bon c'est clairement expliqué dans le test que c'est une version console)

----------


## commandeur_brin

Salut Moquette ! 

Je n'arrivais pas vraiment à identifier pourquoi ton test m'a dérangé mais tes précisions me permette de mettre le doigt dessus: 




> le joueur lambda s'y rend pour y trouver un World of Tanks aérien





> Ce n'est pas la seule, évidemment : il y a aussi le fait que sur ce point (aussi), War Thunder a le cul entre deux chaises. Son mode simu est à la fois trop exigeant et effrayant pour le joueur qui veut juste de la baston aérienne / entre tanks, et à la fois trop simpliste pour certains amateurs de simu un peu « core ».





> Voilà pourquoi en tant que simu, même léger, je ne lui trouve finalement pas beaucoup d'attraits. Si le combat aérien en multi vous branche...


Tu ne juge War Thunder qu'au prisme du pan aérien du jeu. Tu as balayé d'une phrase les simulator battle car tu juge que ça ne concerne pas suffisamment de joueurs pour en parler mais comme tu ne parle que de l’aérien, tu oublis le grand nombre de fans de tanks sur ce forum auxquels tu ferme simplement la porte d'une alternative très crédible à WoT. Et c'est un peu dommage.

Je trouve par ailleurs que tes critiques du modèle économique sont limite de mauvaise foi quand tu vois les aberrations de WoT, que vous avez pourtant encensé. Munitions premium qui percent plus notamment sans compter le grinding de l'enfer beaucoup plus pousse au portefeuille que Wot et ses dérivés. L'arbre technologique dans War Thunder est moins intuitif pour un novice mais la progression y est plus naturelle, plus logique et plus douce. 

Quant aux problèmes d'équilibrage, quoique présent, ceux-ci sont corrigés rapidement et sont de toute façon inévitables pour des jeux en développement continue comme War Thunder ou World of Tanks.

Bref je ne trouve pas que tu ai vraiment laissé sa chance au produit et étant donné votre influence c'est un peu dommage. Mais peut être pourriez vous faire un complément de test sur la partie Tank ou un petit guide sur le mode Simulator et ce qui fait tout le sel de ce jeu ? :D

----------


## Zerger

Si il fallait sortir un complément à chaque fois que quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec un test.
Déjà qu'on a été sympa de pas rouer Izual de coups pour son 6 sur Grim Dawn  ::siffle::

----------


## commandeur_brin

> Si il fallait sortir un complément à chaque fois que quelqu'un n'est pas d'accord avec un test.


Je ne suis pas d'accord certes ! Mais je trouve que l'excuse de "Ca n'attire pas tant de monde que ça donc pourquoi en parler" me semble aller à l'encontre du principe même de journalisme que revendique Canard PC. D'autant qu'il y a de nombreux exemple de jeux très moyens dont l'ambition et les petits détails sont récompensés par de bien meilleurs notes.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Je trouve par ailleurs que tes critiques du modèle économique sont limite de mauvaise foi quand tu vois les aberrations de WoT, que vous avez pourtant encensé.


Toi, t'as pas vu les canettes de coca qui volaient à travers la rédac quand on se faisait défoncer par "ces gros clébards qui tirent à la gold"...  :^_^:

----------


## commandeur_brin

> Toi, t'as pas vu les canettes de coca qui volaient à travers la rédac quand on se faisait défoncer par "ces gros clébards qui tirent à la gold"...


Je suis content de te l'entendre dire ! :D Que pense tu du simulator Battle de War Thunder du coups ?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

En l'état, rien, vu que j'ai pas énormément joué au jeu dans sa version actuelle.
J'ai touché à la partie aérienne du titre il y a environ un an et ça me plaisait beaucoup, jusqu'à ce que j'arrive au stade où je me faisais meuler en boucle par les Paypal Warriors et leurs avions premiums. Du coup j'ai pas poussé l'expérience.

----------


## Guy Moquette

Salut commandeur_brin !

Bon, je vais essayer de ne pas pondre une nouvelle tartine de texte, mais comme mon ressenti sur War Thunder a l'air de beaucoup t'affecter, je vais quand même prendre deux minutes. D'abord, je ne vois pas d'où te viens cette impression que je descends le jeu en flammes. Ni la note, ni la masse de texte qu'il y a autour, ne traîne War Thunder dans la boue. J'y vois plein de bon côtés, à ce jeu, et je les souligne, tout comme je regrette, à titre perso, que le potentiel ne soit pas mieux exploité. Et non, je ne juge pas le jeu qu'à l'aune du combat aérien : les problèmes d'équilibrage, le grinding et le syndrome "cul entre deux chaises" dont je parle concernent les avions comme les tanks, pas de jaloux. Et les grands fans de tanks qui se trouvent sur ce forum et à qui je "fermerais la porte" sont à mon avis assez passionnés et assez curieux pour être allés voir par eux-même si War Thunder correspondait mieux à leurs attentes que World of Tanks, surtout quand le jeu est gratuit et en bêta depuis si longtemps. Ne t'inquiète donc pas trop pour eux. Et puis dans le lot, il y en aura bien pour comprendre qu'un test de jeu, ce n'est pas un test d'aspirateur : c'est bourré de subjectivité et assumé comme tel.

Tout comme le modèle économique : si tu le trouves plus équilibré que celui des jeux de Wargaming, tant mieux. Moi, de mon côté, la transformation de l'incitation en frustration est arrivé bien plus vite sur War Thunder que sur WoT (époque de la sortie + un ou deux ans après, je n'y ai pas vraiment rejoué depuis). Pareil pour le rôle des objets premium : comme Kahn le souligne, on pestait contre les fils de chiens qui tiraient à la gold, ouais ! Mais ce n'est pas parce que Wargaming abusait (ou abuse) sur ce point que ça rend plus acceptable les abus de Gaijin, comme tous ces avantages un peu pétés qui ne s'achètent que contre des eagles, la monnaie payante de War Thunder (je le dis pour les deux ou trois qui lisent par erreur ce post alors qu'ils n'en ont en réalité rien à battre).

Il y a quand même un point sur lequel je te rejoins : faute de concurrence, ce que propose War Thunder en matière de simulateur de tanks est assez unique. Mais : j'aurais été ravi de m'y plonger si cela avait été un jeu classique, payant. Car sur un mode free-to-play, avec ce que ça comporte de grinding et d'équilibrage hasardeux (c'est un peu la thématique du papier, rappelle-toi), ce qui pourrait me passionner parvient dès lors à m'emmerder prodigieusement. Autant que les unlocks dans IL-2 : Battle of Stalingrad auquel je faisais référence dans mon précédent post, et qui m'ont donné envie de bouffer du dév russe rôti la broche et fourré à la batte cloutée pendant plusieurs mois.
Allez, un dernier pour la route : "Ca n'attire pas tant de monde que ça donc pourquoi en parler" n'a jamais été et ne sera jamais un argument, preuve en est le nombre de jeux de niche (oui, bien plus niche que ce brave War Thunder) qui hantent le mag' à chaque quinzaine. Mais quand c'est une composante d'un jeu qui ne concerne que 5 ou 10% max des joueurs, et qu'en plus, à titre personnel, je trouve cette composante pas super intéressante, ça ne me paraît pas délirant que je ne m'y attarde pas.

J'arrête là, parce que nos discussions vont emmerder tout le monde (presque plus que mon test de War Thunder aura emmerdé ses aficionados, j'en jurerais). Si tu veux la poursuivre, on aura qu'à le faire autour d'une bière. Parce que je ne suis pas rancunier. Surtout si c'est toi qui les payes.

----------


## Flad

> (je le dis pour les deux ou trois qui lisent par erreur ce post alors qu'ils n'en ont en réalité rien à battre).


Oh c'est gentil de penser à nous(moi ?).

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon, je vais essayer de ne pas pondre une nouvelle tartine de texte


Epic Fail  ::ninja::

----------


## Guy Moquette

> Epic Fail


Complètement. Mais même moi, en l'écrivant, je n'y croyais pas.

----------


## commandeur_brin

> J'arrête là, parce que nos discussions vont emmerder tout le monde (presque plus que mon test de War Thunder aura emmerdé ses aficionados, j'en jurerais). Si tu veux la poursuivre, on aura qu'à le faire autour d'une bière. Parce que je ne suis pas rancunier. Surtout si c'est toi qui les payes.


Je ne suis pas rancunier non plus donc à l'occasion, pourquoi pas !  ::):  Vous êtes toujours vers Gambetta ?

----------


## Guy Moquette

Toujours !

----------


## Bah

Sinon y'a un scandale que personne n'a relevé, mais que mon flair infaillible m'a fait débusquer et contrairement à tout le monde, je n'ai pas peur moi ! Le numéro précédent, y'a eu une énorme pub Resident Evil et dans ce numéro, que vois-je ? Un test de Resident Evil ! Non seulement vous êtes vendus, mais en plus vous le cachez ! Honte !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Déjà qu'on a été sympa de pas rouer Izual de coups pour son 6 sur Grim Dawn


C'est vrai que la note était trop élevée  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Un jeu qui a été cité plusieurs fois comme GOTY 2016 par les canards (de goût) stp....

----------


## Stratosfear

> Et puis dans le lot, il y en aura bien pour comprendre *qu'un test de jeu, ce n'est pas un test d'aspirateur : c'est bourré de subjectivité et assumé comme tel.*


J'ai toujours trouvé ça complètement con de vouloir tordre (ou râler sur la note injuste) un test parce qu'il va à l'encontre de l'avis général.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> les canards (de goût)


Doesnotcompute FatalerrorrebootsystrtgeAZZ...............

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Non non. Dans le dernier par exemple, les tests sont bien identifiés _test PC_ en haut à droite. Même pour RE7.


Sur ce coup là c'est assez maladroit effectivement.

----------


## Klarsten

> La prochaine fois tu seras prévenu, n'achète que les jeux n'ayant pas de pubs dans le mag'.
> Et dans le doute ne prend pas ceux trop bien notés, peut y'avoir glissement d'enveloppes sous une table dans une ruelle sombre.
> Achète du 5-6 sans pub. Là tu seras un TRU3 à qui on ne la fait pas.



Satisfait que vous finissiez par l'admettre...

----------


## LaVaBo

> Satisfait que vous finissiez par l'admettre...


Monsieur Cacao n'est pas membre de la rédac hein.
Il se dit même que ce serait un traître, un traître ninja.

----------

